# F1 2011



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks nothing different from 2010 personally..


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

its £300 more expensive and you get adverts in the middle of the game.:thumb:

seriously though, there's not much you can change visually apart from vehicle livery.this one will include KERS and DRS. there was little wrong with F1 2010 so if it aint broke and all that, but glad to hear the annoying geordie engineer has gone.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

No offence to Geordie's though eh Deano  lol


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

none at all. just that that one was quite hyperactive, and blew the earphones off my head if i won.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Split screen mode finally in this one!


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Have the last one and only did the one season , never really thought it was all that great and hated trying to race at monaco which was a shame as i was really looking forward to it being released.

With Forza 4 out soon i dont think i will be getting this any time soon but never say never.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Probably trade 2010 in for this one, Just got into my 3rd season and finally into a decent car, I got Webber out of the Red Bull :lol:


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Been watching the development of this game on facebook and on the codemasters forum. I never owned 2010 but played on a mates a fair few times. According to the hardcore fans there were quite a few things wrong with F1 2010 which have all been fixed see below for a recent Q&A session with the developers. I'm looking forward to the game as there seems to be a more of a focus on the driving and driving physics. Does anyone know if the new USA track in Texas is in the game?

http://blog.eu.playstation.com/2011/08/11/f1-2011-your-questions-asked-more-than-50-of-them/


----------



## gherkin (Jul 6, 2008)

quite a few things wrong is a bi of an understatement, it was abit like the Operation Flashpoint Dragons rising....it might have been a beta!


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

http://www.gamersyde.com/stream_f1_2011_season_highlights-23035_en.html

http://www.gamersyde.com/stream_f1_2011_gc_gameplay_showfloor_2-22984_en.html


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Lots of conflicting views about this so can anyone confirm if there if going to be a safety car in the game?


----------



## tom_painter85 (Jul 5, 2007)

tmitch45 said:


> Lots of conflicting views about this so can anyone confirm if there if going to be a safety car in the game?


Yep!


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Just found this preview http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2011-09-02-f1-2011-preview and you are right the safety car is in but only for a max of two laps which I think will be enough when having to follow it slowley!


----------



## bannan (Jun 20, 2007)

Deano said:


> its £300 more expensive and you get adverts in the middle of the game.:thumb:
> 
> seriously though, there's not much you can change visually apart from vehicle livery.this one will include KERS and DRS. there was little wrong with F1 2010 so if it aint broke and all that, but glad to hear the annoying geordie engineer has gone.


I think it was supposed to be Rob Smedley Massa's engineer, he's from Darlington which is North Yorkshire so not a Geordie! lol, same as i'm from Sunderland so certainly don't like been called a Geordie.

Suppose it's the same for us North Easteners think everyone from the south is a ****ney.

Should be another good game though :thumb:


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

I thought it was Matt Baker off of Countryfile :lol:


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

I thought it sounded like Matt Baker too.

The game is relased Sept 23rd. Where is the best place to order it from so it arrives on my doorstep Sept 23rd?


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm a bit behind on video games (I was of the Amiga then N64 generation) but WOW! What amazing graphics! Shame it won't run on my Mac.


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

rich-hill said:


> I thought it sounded like Matt Baker too.
> 
> The game is relased Sept 23rd. Where is the best place to order it from so it arrives on my doorstep Sept 23rd?


http://www.shopto.net/XBOX 360/VIDEO GAMES/XB2FO11-Formula 1 2011 F1.html

most of the time I get games a day before, shopTo are the very best :thumb:


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

Just pre-ordered mine from blockbuster today @ £35 they usualy get it to me the day before.


----------



## Feeex (Apr 6, 2007)

The majority of the people that didn't like this game have only ever played it on their own in career mode.

By far the best thing is the online mode. I know online racing has been done before plenty of times but there is something awesome about beating challengers from around the world.

If you haven't played online, give it a go. Most players are very good so it takes some getting used to but within a few weeks you should be able to compete. Much more fun than whipping the AI in every race.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Feeex said:


> The majority of the people that didn't like this game have only ever played it on their own in career mode.
> 
> By far the best thing is the online mode. I know online racing has been done before plenty of times but there is something awesome about beating challengers from around the world.
> 
> If you haven't played online, give it a go. Most players are very good so it takes some getting used to but within a few weeks you should be able to compete. Much more fun than whipping the AI in every race.


people get angry when you drive into them too which is always funny lol


----------



## Gretsch-drummer (Sep 17, 2010)

My opinion:

It sucks.

The feedback from the car is absolute crap, the car feels so 'wollowy' around all corners. The turn in is absolutely stupid, you can brake for 200mph corners at the 50yrd mark.

Going back to 2010 me thiiiinks.

Edit: And now it's disconnecting about 5-8 people mid-race.


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

I really like the game, like many games it takes a while to get used to the updates but im really starting to get interested.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Played it on Friday in career mode for a couple of GP's. The KERS and DRS add an extra dimention and it is really challenging to plan an overtake on the car infront. I'm I missing something or is there a place where I can decide when to pit in career mode on what tyres to use? and can I call for a pitstop?

I have a different opinion of the online mode though. I raced in 3 different races last night and it was totally ruined by the people involved. Basically in the first race first corner it was carnage (not always the fault of all players), then those who crashed decided not play anymore as they couldn't win. Second race I held back into the first corner, the predictable pile-up happened and i found myself leading!, then along the next staright someone got along side me and swerved into me on purpose taking me out and wrecking the car (it was undrivable). Third race started better but i could see infront of me people not racing but taking each other out. I know craches and accidents happen but there should be areas for clean drivers to race who will commit to racing even if they cannot win and not purposely take others out.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Anyone seen an ai crashes or safety cars yet? I'm on race 4 and nothing so far  not even a yellow flag


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

Me and a couple of mates have tried pretty much everything to try and get the safety car out and we have had no luck so far.

This seems to be the general consensus online to but we will keep trying.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

3 races in on single player and no safety car. % races online plenty of major crases and no safety car.


----------



## terrymcg (Mar 19, 2007)

Spuj said:


> Me and a couple of mates have tried pretty much everything to try and get the safety car out and we have had no luck so far.
> 
> This seems to be the general consensus online to but we will keep trying.


I was just messing about on it tonight on the Valencia track and cuased a crasg and got the SC out. Pretty pointless TBH as it controls your max throttle etc you cant over take on purpose even if you wanted to!

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=55.888617,-3.618529


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Im still working my way through 2010.. Havent played it for a while so stuck in on tonight,in my 5th year and almost got my 3rd title..:thumb::thumb:

Spa played a nasty trick on my though, with options on i was 1.3 secs quicker in qualy so i started again and qualified in 3rd on primes setting me up nicely for a whitewash in the race, until race day and it was wet 


anyway onto F1 2011, how do you control DRS and KERS? as it was hard enough to control engine map and front wing during a race in 2010..


----------



## terrymcg (Mar 19, 2007)

Y button for DRS and the top left button for KERS. DRS I
is easy on/off but KERS works for as long as you depress it, so can get tricky keeping it on until the point you hit the brake! There again i aint much of a gamer so its maybe easy to the other guys!!


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

KERS & DRS are far easier if using a wheel i have to admit, I've only just got one to try and that bits easier, the rest of it is harder though!!! It's just hard to catch a slide, and the cars definitely slide around a lot more - especially with the rear wing open, no good around anything more then a 20 degree turn


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm about 5 races in on career mode. I'm really enjoying the game play esp with KERS and DRS. I really like how you plan when to use your KERS so you can defend from a car behind who will have DRS. There are a few annoying bugs, the position indicator doesn't keep up with your position quickly enough and the annoying race engineer says the car behind is catching when it really isn't. I also had a race where I was in 2nd the car in front didn't crash or go into the pit it just dissapeared and I was left in 1st!! the really annoying thing is when you and a car crach and the engineer says be careful there is a crash ahead well yes you **** its me and some **** has just taken me out!!!


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Hmm, I may have to invest in this!


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

nickg123 said:


> KERS & DRS are far easier if using a wheel i have to admit, I've only just got one to try and that bits easier, the rest of it is harder though!!! It's just hard to catch a slide, and the cars definitely slide around a lot more - especially with the rear wing open, no good around anything more then a 20 degree turn


I have to say I've had some really interesting crashes when I accidentally pressed DRS instead of KERS through a quick but sharper bend :lol:


----------



## Feeex (Apr 6, 2007)

tmitch45 said:


> I have a different opinion of the online mode though. I raced in 3 different races last night and it was totally ruined by the people involved.


If you play online enough you'll quickly find a group of 20-30 people that will only ever race cleanly. They tend to be much better drivers but at least you can expect to finish the race rather than get run off the track by an 11 year old who has to go to bed.................


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

Feeex said:


> If you play online enough you'll quickly find a group of 20-30 people that will only ever race cleanly. They tend to be much better drivers but at least you can expect to finish the race rather than get run off the track by an 11 year old who has to go to bed.................


Yeh You do find that there are a good group of guys that race fairly. They usually will invite you to play as well. Also had a message of apology from a couple when they caught themselves out under braking and hit me. There are some good guys that play, however as always you will get those who like to ruin everyone elses race.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I'll have another go at the online tonight or over the weekend then.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

I had 2010 and had to play it 'properly' - all the aids off (or realistic) and had to do full length races etc. I enjoyed it and the challenge of racing fairly but cleanly - I didn't get very far with it until GT5 came out (lack of time to play)

I got a £20 Game Gift Card for my birthday so I'm rather tempted to put it towards this...


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

adlem said:


> I had 2010 and had to play it 'properly' - all the aids off (or realistic) and had to do full length races etc. I enjoyed it and the challenge of racing fairly but cleanly - I didn't get very far with it until GT5 came out (lack of time to play)
> 
> I got a £20 Game Gift Card for my birthday so I'm rather tempted to put it towards this...


The only thing gt5 has got is the graphics, there is no 'feel' to the game at all

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

I know it's a different 'feel' I do like F1 2010.

I've always been a massive GT fan though and have played every game (bar GT5 Prologue) to death


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I still don't know if I want this. The last one was so boring I did about 3 races and gave up.
I'm also a massive gt fan bit gt5 was a massive let down. 

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## gherkin (Jul 6, 2008)

The is a 'big' update coming to GT5 next month - GT5 Spec 2.0 apparently. No details on what it includes yet but that will be nearer the time presumably.


----------



## Z Benjamin Z (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey people got F1 the other day last one I had was on ps1 so it's pretty new and I never really play racing games but this looked good. Only problem is I can't get a good feel to the games controls using the xbox controller are there any good steering wheels available apart from the discontinued xbox one?


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

gherkin said:


> The is a 'big' update coming to GT5 next month - GT5 Spec 2.0 apparently. No details on what it includes yet but that will be nearer the time presumably.


I got rid of gt5 over a month ago. Getting rid of my ps3 too.
Forza 4 is put in 2 weeks.

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Anyone played online? I'm having mixed feelings and races. Some groups are good. Others... Well I got a penalty for someone spinning into me. And another had someone take me out first corner with no penalty


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Actually just played another, had some **** just shut me off into a wall and I got another penalty! Even though I was ahead and he shunted me! Also, how inconsistent are the corner cutting rules?! I can't touch the kerb at all in some places without it flashing up. Yet sometimes I take far too much kerb out of frustration and nothing!


----------



## Gretsch-drummer (Sep 17, 2010)

Trading mine in towards Forza 4, gave up playing it last week


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Must admit I'm finding it way harder than the old one, i thought that was a good thing to start with but the cars just feel a bit too tail happy to be realistic to me?? 

It's getting annoying, very easy to lose the back end at a moments notice (not even with DRS etc open)! The wet conditions make it even more amazingly hard too!! 

Not sure if I should carry on or just get Forza 4 instead????


----------



## QUIRKYGTI (May 23, 2011)

I love co op career mode me and a friend played this online but I was in malaisa last on the grid got to first by turn 3 then ended up 22 seconds in front of 2nd place vettel on the last lap and was disconnected absoloubtlynfuming it has real online issues


----------



## GD ZS (Aug 23, 2011)

I have it on the PC with the wheel, I think it handles far better, 2010 used to put me into a spin if I looked at the kerb on some tracks. But the AI not crashing ever, so no yellow flags ai penalties or safety cars lets the title down a fair bit...


----------

